# I cannot install FIFA 08 patch



## Cool Joe (May 30, 2008)

i want to play fifa 08 online. when i try to install a patch the following error message pops up- "old file not found. however a file with the same name was found. no update done since file contents do not match."
when will i get to play fifa online????


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 30, 2008)

You are probably using the cracked version. Only the original files can be patched in fifa.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2008)

Make sure u r not using a cracked FIFA08.exe file!! Also, check if u hv selected the correct region before downloading!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2008)

yes i am using cracked version..... damn! i better stick to playing free games online.... thanks for trying to help!


----------



## csczero (May 31, 2008)

you can play fifa online through hamachi with all the patches applied


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 1, 2008)

csczero said:


> you can play fifa online through hamachi with all the patches applied


yes but i cant install the patches- thats wat this thread is abt.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 1, 2008)

If you can, get the original files and patch them. Look for a crack after that.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 1, 2008)

good idea, thanks. but i think i better stick to playin free games like battle for wesnoth and TORCS online. i cant live with the guilt of doing somthing like that. by the way i am uninstallin the cracked FIFA game. my consciense tells me to do so. i'll play free games like slam soccer now or try to get a legal copy of FIFA. i will remain a FIFA fanboy though!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW, I've never seen anyone with such a concience before! you are quite strong willed, mate! (if you really did delete it, that is 8) ) I wont be able to do anything like that ^_^


----------

